# 3 food questions



## ourpuppy07 (Dec 19, 2006)

What brand of dog food do you use?
Why do you like it?
What is the cost?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I feed a raw diet, but that's a whole 'nuther story.

As for kibbles... I've fed and like:

Canidae
Wellness
Natural Balance
Solid Gold

I think it's best to look at the ingredients. I want to see a MEAT and not a meat meal or meat byproduct as the first ingredient. The "byproducts" are the parts that can't be used anywhere else - like the beaks, feet, etc. I don't want that in my dogs food. I also don't like corn in the food - it's really hard for the dogs to digest.

Keep in mind that the higher quality the food, the less you'll be feeding and the less poop you'll get. True, you'll pay more per bag, but if you're feeding less it may even out in the long run. Plus, who's gonna argue with less poop!

-Stephanie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

1. Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy

2. I like it because its got all the good ingredients and gives Tucker a shiny coat and he seems to enjoy it 

3. It's $60 for I think 50lbs? I dunno the biggest bag you can get.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I have used Nutro Large Breed Lamb and Rice ( $36/40lb bag ) but recently switched to Wellness Super5Mix Lamb ( $38/30lb bag ). However I don't need to feed as much, 3 cups/day vs 4. That's an important thing to look at not just cost. If you have to feed 8 cups a day of generic brand X vs 2 or 3 with a "good/premium" brand something that appears to be cheaper might not be. Let alone all the extra "presents" you'll be getting in your yard. There's tons of opinions on food. Here's a good, detailed review.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feed Canidae.

I feel it is one of the better kibbles available, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. It was rated as a 5 or 6 star food (out of 6), on one of the dog food rating sites.

It cost about $35 for a 40 pound bag, including tax. I go through about a bag a week for 3 adult goldens, 2 4-month old puppies and 2 Pugs.

Every place I have purchased it, has a program where I save the UPC codes and exchange 12 of them for a free bag. 

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lets see. We've used
Canidae
Timberwolf
Wellness
Nutro
and Honest Kitchen

At the present time we are using Canidae Platinum (Tucker) and Canidae Lamb (for Shadow) Shadow also gets one meal of Honest Kitchen. 

Canidae Platinum lets us feed the amount of food Tucker needs to be happy and maintain his weight. His coat is good too, which some people said might be an issue because it's a weight maintenance formula.

Shadow has allergies to many foods. He's eating Canidae Lamb because I was hoping to see some coat improvement after being on Timberwolf for a long period of time. I'm now giving him Honest Kitchen too because the vet thought something might be lacking in his diet. He hasn't been on it long enough to see any improvements.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I use Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice formula. I get it at Petco and it is about $4 for a 30 pound bag. I love it and Bailey never gets tired of eating it. It is all natural.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I use Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice formula. I get it at Petco and it is about $4 for a 30 pound bag. I love it and Bailey never gets tired of eating it. It is all natural.


I used to feed zack the Fish formula and his coat and ears got really funky....
I now feed him Wellness Lamb...its like $38 for 30 lbs...i think. His coat and overall health improved alot.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are eating Innova........ I found this food when Maggie wouldn eat many many dog foods(what a picky eater) ITs got alot of veggies and turkey and chicken in it..... They have done very well and there coats are very shinny...


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I use Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice formula. I get it at Petco and it is about $4 for a 30 pound bag. I love it and Bailey never gets tired of eating it. It is all natural.


Wow, that is a great price on that food! It costs a lot more down here in Georgia!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Wow, that is a great price on that food! It costs a lot more down here in Georgia!


I think that's a typo


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

:doh: Thanks. Yep, I read it again, and then thoguht about the prices I've seen, and then I realized that she probably meant *$40*. Thanks!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Purina Large Breed Puppy Formula - 18 KG that cost us :::: $38 Canadian
Its a good brand at a decent price.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I change food,regularly,in bet. Innova Evo,Canidae,Solid Gold(bark at the moon) and Kirkland.They are all good food.I would recommend all of them.I think,my next puppy will be fed Innova Evo from the beginning cos it has no grains and it's the closest to raw diet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The only kibbles I like at all are Timberwolf Organics, Prairie by Nature's Variety, and Innova EVO

They're all pricey. 

I don't like anything w/lots of grain, and I won't feed anything with corn, wheat, beef, and so on it goes.

I feed real food now, almost exclusively- but I change my dogs' diets constantly. It's always either raw diet or one of those three or a combo, though.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Raw food/ BARF diet.

2. Because our two love it and it seems to be good for them and keeps them in good health. 

3. Quite cheap. Not sure of the exact amount but we buy lots at a time and the dogs have their own freezer!!! To fill it it is around £50 - £75 I think. Not sure what that is in dollars.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

We feed Goldy and Freddy Canidae All Life Stages.

With Goldy (our first Golden) he had 3 ear infections in the first 9 months of his life, and we suspected allergies, so we researched and switched foods a few times before we found Canidae.

We pay about $35 for a 40 lb bag. However, we have to drive about 30 minutes to get it. There are plenty of pet supply stores around, but none of them carry it. So, we get several bags at a time.

Our cat gets Felidae - the kitty version of the Canidae.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I just found that there's a pet food store just a few blocks from my house. I didn't know it was there....and they advertise Canidae, so may go check it out. Kirby just turned a year old and has been on Iams LB puppy. The breeder sent him home with Eukanuba LB Puppy and we switched him to the Iams.(Same company) Now that he's a year, it's time to switch, so checking them all out.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I just switched to Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato.
It is about $40 here for a 30lb bag.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Van Pattens 

vinison & rice (for allergies)

too darn much!!!! $40.00 for a 25lbs


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I feed my boys the Eagle Pack holistic Sardine and Anchovy flavor... Coal has allergies and the pet supply store owner says his lab also has allergies and was eating this and it helped with that and their coats are great... and hes right... Coal and Casey both stopped chewing on their feet as much... and they love the food! 

A 30 lb bag with tax runs me about 42.00... it last about 3 weeks... depends on how many fosters i have... could only last 2 weeks... 

Eagle pack also has a program where you fill out a card each time you buy and after 12 bags your 13th bag is free... :


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I use natural balance because I can get it locally-some of the other brands require quite a drive to get. 

I also feed lots of raw frozen fish for treats--and it seems chicken too...


----------



## sundanz (Dec 12, 2006)

I feed Buddy Nutro Ultra and he has stopped having ear infections. He gets 2 cups 2x a day, he is a big boy but not fat. He also gets 2 tablespoons of yogurt a day with Omega 3 and 6 oil. Also bananas, apples, carrots. I have never fed him commercial dogfood, always only the top brand foods. From Canidea he got loose stools and he didn't care for the food. I pay 40.00 for a 35 lb bag of Nutro at petsmart.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I feed both of mine either Evo or Solid Gold I like the natural ingriedients.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I've fed Solid Gold, and since August, my golden has been on Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Duck & Potato, a 30 lb. bag is somewhere around $45.

The DVP Duck is the 1st food he's been on where he's had consistently good stools and we suspect he has some environmental and food allergies, and we've only one paw licking incident since August with this food. We're very pleased so far.


----------

